# BOOMVANG this Friday and saturday



## Frequent Flyer (Aug 28, 2009)

Had an overnight trip to BOOMVANG with some relatives planned for this Friday and Saturday. They just called and cancelled. I still want to go so I need 2. If interested call 713-805-2058. We will leave out of Matagorda.


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*hi*

just spoke with u on the phone,and u asked for my number. its 512 552 9151. my name is tom


----------

